# John Deere model 68 rider.



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I dragged home today a john deere 68 rider. great, charge the battery and then it would start. the engine is seized up! any tips on what to do would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey. I got the tractor running! I removed the spark plug and sprayed some WD-40 in the cylinder and torqued the flywheel around with a breaker bar and it broke free! Turned over the started and it started right up! maybe pics? i have to see


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thats good news! It must have not been rusted badly if it broke loose that easily. That is also a good sign that maybe your piston and cylinder may not be scored badly. 

Have you had a chance to run it under load and get it heated up to operating temps yet? Hopefully it will get better over time with some usage.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea. I ran it for at lease 30 minutes and it starts right up when i go to run it. it runs great!


----------



## jpsb (Feb 26, 2009)

Boy did you get lucky! Way to go.


----------



## johndeeregarner (May 3, 2009)

A similar thing happened to me and I ended up rebuilt the whole engine. It seemed to be the best option.


----------

